
Read Any YouTube Video – New YouTube Transcriber - podneo
https://ytscribe.com/
======
podneo
This is a new project I've been working on. I watch a lot of YouTube videos
and I often don't have time go through entire interviews.

So I made this Django websites that grabs a YouTube's video automatic captions
and compiles it into a readable format so anyone can read any video.

Then I built the chrome extension that adds a little "transcribe-me" button to
every video.

Think this has potential?

~~~
tea_drinker
Very interesting. Guess it would be cool if you could download it as a pdf if
you could tell who was talking and read it for later. Or read on an ebook.
Deffo with long Joe Rogan podcasts.

How do I follow you to see what else you work on?

~~~
podneo
Thanks! Yea I want to add pdf, txt, srt download files. And I also use this
for Joe Rogan!

You can follow me on Indiehackers, I'm posting updates there:
[https://www.indiehackers.com/Sparky](https://www.indiehackers.com/Sparky)

Or twitter @blastlogos

I'm also working on some ios and android apps right now but this was a side
project I've been developing to justify my YouTube consumption habits!

~~~
tea_drinker
Haha, sounds good. Cheers!

------
forgingahead
This is great - nice work! I also find that I would rather read than watch a
video or listen to a podcast, I can read much faster than watch/listen. Clever
use of the video captions as well.

How are you handling formatting and the punctuation?

Nice loading messages by the way.

~~~
podneo
Thanks, I'm using some custom Regex and a python package called punctuator.
It's not 100% perfect but it works better then you'd imagine.

